# Mind guiding me through some Q's on my interior install?



## Chrisw (Jan 28, 2017)

I have a 69 Beaumont, which has a mixed interior from a GTO and a Chevelle. I bought the car 2 years ago with the intention of replacing the interior asap as it was a bit worn. I removed the interior... and then we bought a new house which I needed to do a full reno on. 2 years later and I am FINALLY getting to put the car's interior back together. It should take long as I have most of the stuff but I can remember some of the things I thought I would from before. I was hoping to post a few simple questions here as I go along in the next few weeks. I'll keep updating questions and removing them from this initial post as I get stuff figured out. If you still see it below... I haven't gotten it figured out  haha.

1) I needed to replace the dash so I removed it. When stripping it down I could have sworn that the wiper switch was held on by two bolts that came from the wood grain trim... I ordered new wood grain trim and it simply has these plastic spikes on the back... Am I wrong about how this went together?


2) All the small steel ground straps being my dash were falling apart. Anyone have a photo of where all of them go and what they attach to?

3) Anyone know where these two clips go? I could swear one was for the cig lighter but maybe not. My car as a casco lighter.


4) I initially had the block off plate in my dash and installed a tach. I haave the tach wiring done but not the lights for the tach. Anyone know where I can get single contact sockets for this? I can find 5/8th ones on summit but my caliper tells me these are 9/16th... is that even right?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

And this is why we always take photos BEFORE, DURING, & AFTER disassembly even if we are going to reassemble it 10 minutes later.

You are missing the thin "hat like" nuts often used to secure fender emblems and the like. Should be able to easily get these. They come in different hole sizes based on the "spike" diameter.

Tach light socket should be a standard size. Summit list several and there shoild be one that will work - https://www.summitracing.com/search/part-type/gauge-light-bulbs/light-bulb-type/bulb-and-socket

The Beaumont is a Chevelle with some Pontiac parts thrown in. I think a copy of the song "Lola" by The Kinks was included in every Beaumont purchase which echoed the same confusion suggested in the song's lyrics, "Well, I'm not dumb but I can't understand Why she walk like a woman and talk like a man Oh my Lola, lo lo lo lo Lola, lo lo lo lo Lola."

Well, I'm not dumb but I can't understand why the car is a Chevy and sold as a Pontiac Oh my Beaumont, Beau Beau Beau, Beau, Beaumont. 

A car show I go to in South Carolina in the Spring each year has a 1969 SD396 Beaumont that shows up. Nice car, but it is a Chevelle. Those crazy Canadians. :yesnod:


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Chrisw said:


> I have a 69 Beaumont, which has a mixed interior from a GTO and a Chevelle. I bought the car 2 years ago with the intention of replacing the interior asap as it was a bit worn. I removed the interior... and then we bought a new house which I needed to do a full reno on. 2 years later and I am FINALLY getting to put the car's interior back together. It should take long as I have most of the stuff but I can remember some of the things I thought I would from before. I was hoping to post a few simple questions here as I go along in the next few weeks. I'll keep updating questions and removing them from this initial post as I get stuff figured out. If you still see it below... I haven't gotten it figured out  haha.
> 
> 1) I needed to replace the dash so I removed it. When stripping it down I could have sworn that the wiper switch was held on by two bolts that came from the wood grain trim... I ordered new wood grain trim and it simply has these plastic spikes on the back... Am I wrong about how this went together?
> 
> ...


 I believe the orange on my car was the clock. If both have constant power w/o the key. It is probably orange clock and the other the lighter.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The 1969 Beaumont SD396. Simply a Chevelle with a few changes. This one was really clean and when fired up, sounded healthy.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

You could also try this forum as they have some very knowledgeable folks:

https://www.chevelles.com/forums/


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*dash*

1) correct they get speed nuts like the vent have on your pad ..


2) I should have a picture of my 69 dash grounds.. the one you will be missing is the one to the tach as you had a blank there b4 ... the rest all fit in one spot only because of their shape and dimentions


3) those are plug ins for the clock ,,,, anything orange is fulltime power 12v
so its power to the clock .... lighter may be a spade but usually its a round
plug in ,,,, rochester for sure is .. cascos are often threaded .. rochester a nipple

3)b the gray plug in gray is always a power wire from the,or for , a light
so thats the clock light power source there may be a trimmed gray hanging lower
one is for the heater control the other is for the radio illumination light

4) there is an optional harness for the dash tach and the same one is used for the clock
for illumination .... I may have a spare ...
I will look after the Mariners get spanked by Oakland

Scott

update with pictures ,,,, I have an original light harness but it needs a solder ,, repair

2o6 465 9165


----------

